# Medicaid g0180 & 99375



## CBaez (Jun 5, 2012)

Trying to bill both codes, G is for MCR and the 99375 was suppose to work for MCD
Cerftification & Survey for Home Care Cert and Plan Of Care.  Neither are getting paid.  Does anyone know what I should you use for Medicaid??  We are having a hard time with this.  Does anyone know if they do pay for this at all?

Thanks a ton!!!!


----------



## Grintwig (Jun 5, 2012)

In North Carolina Medicaid will pay G0180 but *ONLY* if Medicare is primary and paid. (Sometimes Medicare doesn't pay if the patient is in a global period.)

You are supposed to use either 99374 or 99375 for billing to Mediciad or commercial insurances but those codes are time-based. 
I tried billing 99374 for one of my doctors (after I went through explaining the whole time thing and Medicaid still did not pay! After awhile he quit dictating his time and I quit charging it.) and never had any luck getting it paid. 
Usually I have no problem with Medicare paying it though.


----------

